# NBDL - Second Season



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

So the NBDL will have star their second season Nov. 15.

What do you guys think about this league?


Does it worth the investments?
Does it really develop something?

Maybe in this second season the things will work better. I really don't know...

I need some feedback here!!!
:gbanana: :banana: :bbanana:


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

I like it it's reinventing players. It isn't like the football minors tho.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> I like it it's reinventing players. It isn't like the football minors tho.


Since I can't follow NBDL in Brazil, I'm wondering if anyone can give me an idea of how the game is.
Is it similar to NBA or College?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I found a link that helps to understand about NBDL

Click [here]


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The season already started. Any coments just post here! :yes:


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

I think its more like the baseball minor leagues. Its Harder than college,but easier than NBA. i wish they would show more games on espn


----------

